# PLEASE HELP....no settlement given after visa cancellation



## nithin rav (Sep 30, 2014)

I need HELP.....

I am working as a HSE Officer in a reputed general contracting company in abu dhabi. Recently I given resign letter to my current company ,and after 25 days PRO arranged one signature from me (work permit cancellation form) which was mentioned there all dues are received up to date.i just discussed with the Accountant and he shown me the actual settlement which i able to get.and he said that he was waiting for signature in cheque .i put signature on the form which is going to ministry for cancellation. After my cancellation of my visa and labor card company manager showing me one another settlement paper which is showing deduction of 10,000 DHS for recruitment fare from my settlement(This month salary+leave salary+final settlement). i never signed any such contract with company before. and i never signed settlement documents. But still company not ready to give whole money . 

Please advice me such condition can i go for legal? if yes please advise How? 

My visa already cancelled but i never get any settlement amount.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

how long were you with the company it depends on whether a limited or unlimted contract etc and yes they can claw back some of the visa costs. unfortunately you do need to sign off the document to the ministry saying that you have received your dues before you actually have them.


----------



## nithin rav (Sep 30, 2014)

busybee2 said:


> how long were you with the company it depends on whether a limited or unlimted contract etc and yes they can claw back some of the visa costs. unfortunately you do need to sign off the document to the ministry saying that you have received your dues before you actually have them.


I am working with this company from may 2012. I have signed the ministry document but,there is no any other accounts documents showing that i received my dues


----------

